# Aoshima Mad Max Interceptor Instruction help!



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Ack, I was hoping to work on a "Mad Max" version this weekend, but either I've misplaced the instructions or HLJ forgot to include them. Does anybody have a set they could scan or photo for me? Mainly I need the chassis and engine compartment for the small parts!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have two of those kits!....built one as the 2nd film and the next one will be from the 1st film w/ the resin kit I picked up to complete the interior and exterior for the V8 Interceptor before max trashed it!

I need to go over to a pals place tonight or tomorrow to scan and send those to you....is your e-mail address in your bio?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It should be, fluke, thanks! I've got the resin conversion kit too, I've got got the exterior body going together nicely, but need to get the chassis and interior going.

BTW, the conversion kit fits perfectly on the body, especially the trunk. They really did an outstanding job!

Nice Road Warrior version! I did that for my RC Interceptor, this ones going to look like the brand new Interceptor in MM!

I'll pm you my email


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

nice kit !! and a great job building it


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Phil! 

I'm looking foward to building my 1st film version, I may even light it.


Do you have a copy of the May 2004 '44' Hot Rodding mag that has Jim Martino's 1974 XB Falcon in it?

Its one of the best V8 Interceptors in the world let alone right here in the US! ( Nice pics to! ) He sent me pics of what his Falcon interior looked like while the inner panels were off so I could detail the interior of my Road Warrior version better....but due to a PC crash & re-format I could not save most of my stored pics and those were lost. 

Here is a link to that article: 
http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/0405phr_falcon/


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great pictures, Troy!

Here's my favorite, with the best history and specs on the Interceptor I've found, as well as some more good pictures. Because of the rabid Australian MM fans a lot of cool stuff and articles that never reach the USA are available:

http://www.madmaxmovies.com/cars/interceptor/history1.html

BTW, Fluke has some scanners issues right now, if anybody else has a set of the instructions they could scan or photo it'd really be helpful, or some close-up pictures of the underside of a built one.


----------



## Gray Primer (Jul 2, 2004)

Great build and even nicer weathering Fluke,
Funny how you can get compliments on how dirty your stuff is :jest: 
That one isn't on your website or maybe I haven't noticed it before.

Since you posted the pics, now it's time to give up the information. Is the dust drybrushed paint or chalk or ??? C'mon give up the technique :tongue: 
-PJ


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Well.....OK!

I noticed how nice the color of the the kit was very deep and solid ( kinda rare these days ) so I did not paint it at all! using a medium soft brush I gave it a coat of acry clear flat. then using 2400 polishing cloth I gave it a few passes imagining the pattern of wind and ware from the road. in the end I let some places that would get less ware alone and places that would get the most the worst look by deeper sanding and dusted look, some areas even had some better almost gloss look. I just went downstairs and looked at my own POS to get that idea! :tongue: 

The tones came from this really cool little kit that was in the railroad section of the Hobby shop ...its small clear box that has four sections of very fine powder used for weathering. there is SOOT, Medium rust, Light rust and Dark rust. They say to use it on flat painted areas but I learned that I could control it by mixing some with rubbing alcohol do run it into cracks and let it run down creating that rain run off effect.....[ I used the same technique for my WWII Sub ] I really like this stuff.....and a little goes along ways!

I used the light rust on the tires.

Here is some info on this product: http://www.bragdonent.com/smpic/item6.htm

Hope that helps!


----------



## Gray Primer (Jul 2, 2004)

fluke said:


> I did not paint it at all! using a medium soft brush I gave it a coat of acry clear flat. then using 2400 polishing cloth I gave it a few passes imagining the pattern of wind and ware from the road.


Very nice, that's a new one for me. I will readily admit that I have no pride and will promptly now go out and copy your technique at the first chance I get. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup: (If anyone asks, you'll get credit of coarse)

I've heard lots of good things about the braqdon chalks but have yet to try them myself.
-PJ


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey PJ....just send cash! :tongue: 

Glad I can help!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Phillip, the scanner issues Fluke mentioned are referring to my equipment. I have Monday off, so I should be able to get the thing up and running. If I can just get Fluke to drop off the instruction sheet I should be able to get them scanned and emailed to you.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

qtan said:


> Phillip, the scanner issues Fluke mentioned are referring to my equipment. I have Monday off, so I should be able to get the thing up and running. If I can just get Fluke to drop off the instruction sheet I should be able to get them scanned and emailed to you.


Thank you very much!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Party at qtans house!!!!! :hat:


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

fluke said:


> Party at qtans house!!!!! :hat:


Yeah, but are you going to invite ME this time?

Phillip, the scans are done and the email(s) should be going out to you shortly.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

qtan said:


> Yeah, but are you going to invite ME this time?
> 
> Phillip, the scans are done and the email(s) should be going out to you shortly.


Thanks again Fluke and Qtan, I'll post some pictures later of the interceptor body with the resin aftermarket parts attached, they fit perfectly with just minimal sanding and filling. The only real tricky part is the spoiler lip that sits on the trunk.

Now maybe I can get the insides done!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Your welcome dude!

Have fun!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Big thanks to Steve and Troy, instructions REALLY were a big helpwith all the small bits! Here's the body after the first coat of primer. That trunk spoiler is a bear to get smooth and nice, not because of the conversion kit but because the kit's two end spoiler pieces had serious depressions molded in to them. I don't know if the pieces of mine were awfull, or if Aoshima didn't put much into them because they aren't supposed to be connected on the "Road warrior" version. But with patient wet sanding and refilling it's looking good!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey guys, where did you get that resin kit you are talking about, to convert this kit into the first film version? I just made my Road Warrior version And want to do another like the first film!!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> Hey guys, where did you get that resin kit you are talking about, to convert this kit into the first film version? I just made my Road Warrior version And want to do another like the first film!!!


http://www.afxnscaleresin.150m.com/

They're usually for sale on Ebay too, but it's cheaper from the source.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the link!!!! I will be picking one of these conversion kits this week!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nice price too! 

Have you guyz noticed that the kit has all the parts to make the 1st film rod even the decals and the upper dash radio? With the aftermarket resin parts ...it's a quick project with some care on painting and thats about it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have always been a big fan of these films. That car is one of the best film cars(next to the Batmobile). My wife bought me the Monsters in Motion Mad max car several years ago. I think this version is much more accurate. I plan on customizing the Max figure that came with the MIM kit To resemble Max in the Road Warrior. All I need now is to find a Scale "Dog" To complete my project.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Fluke & qtan, those instructions _really_ helped with all the small bits. Mines nearing completion. The conversion kit went in nicely, paints finished, just a lot of details and decals to finish! One thing that added some time (besides the gloss and matte black paint job) was stripping and repainting all the chrome pieces, the headlight reflectors were the only thing I saved. My eyes are still crossed from painting all the small pieces!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Philip! Was there a picture?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Should be fixed!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nope! check your work man!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I see it, but here's a link:

http://www.amazon.ofoto.com/BrowseP...t_signin=BrowsePhotos.jsp?showSlide=true&Ux=0


----------



## trekmodeler (Apr 30, 2004)

Phillip
Can you please tell me where you found the BF Goodrich tires for the Interceptor? I have been searching the net looking for tires like that, and looking at other kits just for the tires, no luck yet....

Kent


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Those are the kit tires dressed with Shabo 1/24 Dry transfer letters, they are a collosal pain in the rear to apply, but the results are worth it. They make lettering for just about any type of tire imaginable.

You can get a sheet of them for about six bucks at hobby stores or online. I ordered mine directly from the nice folks at Shabo, shoot me a pm if you want their email address. They really provide great customer service and shipping is VERY fast, if you build cars they carry some really cool stuff.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Finally got her finished! It came out pretty nice with the conversion kit, Shabo transfers, and a lot of patience!

Some more pictures here:

http://www.amazon.ofoto.com/BrowsePhotos.jsp?showSlide=true&Uc=tkiy0i1.amnk1kp9&Uy=-f7ogpg&Ux=0


----------



## trekmodeler (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks great! Very good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Hey Mate! looks SWEET!!* :thumbsup: 

Now I'm looking at mine and thinking......lights!

Where did you get your dry transfers? I found one place but 8.00 bucks for decals in a business envelope! .....I don't think so!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I sent you a PM, Fluke! You can get them direct from Shabo for $5.50 postage included.

I lit my R/C Road Warrior Interceptor with a Kyosho kit, it had everything you needed except batteries, but was a little pricey at 30 bucks. but it does have some sophisticated features, like the tail lights brighten when you brake or reverse. It's also designed to be forgiving of impacts and crashes and is surprisingly robust.


----------

